# NEWBIES START HERE - Nutritional FAQ!



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2002)

*Best Nutritional Threads*

Please note: Any one looking for the original "best nutritional threads" thread ...w/ all the replies...I've have copied it and unstickied it. You can find all the replies here. This thread will become an FYI/FAQ for nutrition 

*********************************

Okay first! If you???re new here???.welcome to IM  Grab a protein shake and get ready to read!  These threads here are some of the best discussions we???ve had on nutrition. There???s lots of info here. If you are looking for help with your diet, there???s a few things we will need in order to help you. We???ll need your current stats???height, weight, BF% if you know it, somatotype, & sex???and I don???t mean frequency . We???ll also need a general idea of what your current diet is???.please provide a breakdown of your meals as such:

*Meal 1* time

don???t forget srving sizes

*Meal 2* time

etc.

The more information you give us, the easier and faster we can help you. If you know the total calories, total grams of carbs/fat/protein you???ve been eating, give us that too 


*********************************

Human Dietary Needs

Metabolism Boosting Foods 

Mod Fat, High Protein, Low Carb Diet 

Insulin 

Carbohydrates 

Sugar 

Protein Bars are Evil

Male Cutting Meal Plan 

Fat Loss Primer 

Bulking w/ Slow Burners

Female Cutting Meal Plans

Carb-ups! 

Tweaks for s/Low Carb, Mod fat Diet 


*********************************

*Shopping List*

After so many requests!........



Shopping list! 

sugar-free low carb protein powder
lean beef
chicken breast
turkey breast
fresh fish
canned tuna
canned salmon
eggs
creamed cottage cheese** 
hard cheese **
sweet potatoes
yams
long grain brown rice
old fashioned oats
steel cut oats
eggplant
squash
romaine lettuce
spinach
asparagus
avocado
broccoli
brussels sprouts
cabbage
cauliflower
cucumbers
celery
peppers (any color)
mushrooms
string beans
zucchini
apples
bananas**
fresh or frozen (w/o syrup) berries
peaches
grapefruit
heavy whipping cream (35% ....NOT whipped cream the dessert topping)
olive oil
safflower oil
flax seed oil
walnut oil
almonds
walnuts
natural sugar-free peanut butter

** Not all foods on this list should be used at all times...the banana for instance should only be used during a carb up and/or a bulk.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

*Where to find nutritional information:*

www.fitday.com... a free nutritional database that allows you to enter your own custom foods 

USDA Nutritional Database 

www.calorieking.com

Nutritional Food Database


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

*Essential Fatty Acids*

EFA???s???healthy fats???you???ll hear this over and over. They are called ???essential??? because they are.  Bulk, cut or maintenance, you need a certain amt of EFA???s _every_ day. The general public has been brainwashed into thinking fat is bad and so they eat ???low-fat??? and ???fat-free??? foods thinking that???s what they should be doing???but guess what? It???s making North America FAT!!!!  Read through these threads and learn a bit about EFA???s and learn to stop being fat-phobic 

Essential Fatty Acids 

Oil & Fats

Know Your Flax 

Fish Oil 

Olive Oil or Flax? <--Has _Flaxing your Muscles_ article

More on Flax ??? High Lignan


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Detailed CKD Diet

W/ a CKD (Cyclical Ketogenic Diet), the object is to enter ketosis and stay there for a specified amt of time and then refeed on carbohydrates. Typically, the diet is done Monday-Friday w/ no carbs, entering ketosis by late tuesday/wednesday, and the week end is saved for carb loading/refeeding.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2003)

*Nutritional Food Database*

the Internet's very best, most comprehensive food database! 

*Nutritional Food Database*


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

Very Cool!  

This looks similar to the one calorie king uses and tons of info except I hate going their cuz I don't like their site.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2003)

*Essential Fatty Acids*

*Essential fatty acids (EFAs)*: are fats that are essential to the diet because the body cannot produce them. Essential fatty acids are extremely important nutrients for health. They are present in every healthy cell in the body, and are critical for the normal growth and functioning of the cells, muscles, nerves, and organs. EFAs are also used by the body to produce a class of hormone-like substances called prostaglandins, which are key to many important processes. Deficiencies of EFAs are linked to a variety of health problems, including major ones such as heart disease, cancer, and diabetes. It has been estimated that as high as 80% of the American population may consume insufficient quantities of EFAs.

Very few health issues have received as much attention during the past several decades as the question of fat in the diet. Sixty-eight percent of mortalities in America are related to fat consumption and diet, including heart disease (44% of deaths), cancer (22%) and diabetes (2%). There are several types of dietary fats. Saturated fat is found mainly in animal products, including meat and dairy products, and avocados, and nuts. Cholesterol is a dietary fat that is only found in animal products. Cholesterol is also made by the body in small amounts from saturated fats. Heavy consumption of saturated fat and cholesterol has been linked to heart disease and cancer. Unsaturated fats are typically oils from vegetables, nuts, and are present in some fish. These are considered the healthiest dietary fats. Essential fatty acids are unsaturated fats. EFAs are the only fats that may need to be increased in the American diet.

Scientists classify essential fatty acids into two types, omega 3 fatty acids and omega-6 fatty acids, depending on their chemical composition. Technically, the omega-3 fatty acids are alpha-linolenic acid, stearidonic acid, and two others called EPA and DHA. Alpha-linolenic acid is found mainly in flaxseed oil, canola oil, soybeans, walnuts, hemp seeds, and dark green leafy vegetables. Stearidonic acid is found in rarer types of seeds and nuts, including black currant seeds. EPA and DHA are present in cold-water fish, including salmon, trout, sardines, mackerel and cod. Cod liver oil is a popular nutritional supplement for omega-3 EFAs.

Omega-6 fatty acids are more common in the American diet than the omega-3 EFAs. These include linoleic acid, which is found in safflower, olive, almond, sunflower, hemp, soybean, walnut, pumpkin, sesame, and flaxseed oils. Gamma-linolenic acid (GLA) is found in some seeds and evening primrose oil. Arachidonic acid (AA) is present in meat and animal products.

Both types of EFAs, omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids, are necessary in a healthy diet. Deficiencies of EFAs have been brought about by changes in diet and the modern processing of foods and oils. Many nutritionists believe that a major dietary problem is the use of hydrogenated oils, which are present in margarine and many processed foods. Hydrogenated oils are highly refined by industrial processes, and contain toxic by-products and trans-fatty acids. Trans-fatty acids are fat molecules with chemically altered structures, and are believed to have several detrimental effects on the body. Trans-fatty acids interfere with the absorption of healthy EFAs, and may contribute to atherosclerosis, or damage to the arteries. Deep-fried foods, which are cooked in oil that is altered by very high temperatures, also contain trans-fatty acids. Many health professionals, including those at the World Heath Organization, have protested against the use of hydrogenated oils in food and the consumption of trans-fatty acids. Health conditions linked to the consumption of trans-fatty acids and hydrogenated oils include cancer, heart disease, high cholesterol, diabetes, obesity, immune system disorders, decreased sperm counts, and infant development problems.

Dietary changes that have contributed to EFA deficiency or imbalances include the increased use of oils that contain few or no omega-3 EFAs; the industrial milling of flour that removes the EFA-containing germ; the increase of sugar and fried foods in the diet that may interfere with the body's absorption of EFAs; and the decreased consumption of fish.

A balance of omega-3 and omega-6 EFAs in the diet is recommended by experts. Americans typically consume higher quantities of omega-6 EFAs, because these are found in meat, animal products, and common cooking oils. Research has shown that too many omega-6 EFAs in the diet can lead to the imbalanced production of prostaglandins, which may contribute to health problems. Experts recommend that omega-3 and omega-6 EFAs be present in the diet in a ratio of around one to three. Americans consume a ratio as high as one to 40. Thus, the need for greater amounts of omega-3 EFAs in the diet has increased.

Symptoms of EFA deficiency or imbalance include dry or scaly skin, excessively dry hair, cracked fingernails, fatigue, weakness, frequent infections, allergies, mood disorders, hyperactivity, depression, memory and learning problems, slow wound healing, aching joints, poor digestion, high blood pressure, obesity, and high cholesterol.

General use
EFA supplementation is recommended for over 60 health conditions. EFAs are used therapeutically to treat and to prevent cardiovascular problems, including heart disease, high cholesterol, strokes, and high blood pressure. EFAs also have anti-inflammatory effects in the body, and are used in the nutritional treatment of arthritis, asthma, allergies, and skin conditions (e.g., eczema). EFAs are used as support for immune system disorders including AIDS, multiple sclerosis, lupus, and cancer.

Other conditions that may improve with EFA supplementation include acne and other skin problems, diabetes, depression, menopausal problems, nervous conditions, obesity, memory and learning disabilities, eye problems, and digestive disorders. EFAs are recommended for weight loss programs, as they may assist fat metabolism in the body. EFA supplementation is a recommended preventative practice, as well.

Preparations
Common EFA supplements are flaxseed oil, evening primrose oil, borage oil, black currant seed oil, hemp seed oil, and cod liver oil. Consumers should search for supplements that contain both omega-3 and omega-6 EFAs, because imbalances of EFAs may occur if either is taken in excess over long periods of time. Flaxseed oil is a recommended supplement, because it contains the highest percentage of omega-3 fatty acids with some omega-6 EFAs, as well. Flaxseed oil is generally the least expensive source of omega-3 EFAs as well, generally much cheaper than fish oil supplements. Evening primrose oil is a popular supplement as well, because the GLA it contains has shown benefits in treating premenstrual syndrome and other conditions. However, evening primrose oil contains no omega-3 EFAs. Hemp seed oil is a well-balanced source of both EFAs.

Supplements are available from health food stores in liquid and capsule form. The recommended daily dosage is one to two tablespoons (13-26 capsules), taken with meals. EFAs can also be obtained from a diet that includes cold-water fish consumed twice per week, whole grains, dark green leafy vegetables, walnuts, pumpkin seeds, wheat germ, soy products, canola oil, and other foods mentioned above. Whole flaxseeds are a wholesome source of EFAs as well, and can be freshly ground and added to salads and other dishes.

Precautions
EFA supplements are generally fragile products, and must be produced, packaged and handled properly. Consumers should search for quality EFA supplements produced by reputable manufacturers. Products that are organically grown and certified by a third party are recommended. EFA products should be produced by "cold or modified expeller pressing," which means that they were produced without damaging temperatures or pressure. Products should be packaged in light-resistant containers, because sunlight damages EFAs. Packages should include manufacturing and use-by dates on them, in order to assure freshness. Stores and consumers should keep EFA products under refrigeration, because heat damages them, as well. Taste can indicate the quality of EFA oils: those that have no flavor usually are overly refined, and those that taste bitter are old or spoiled. Because of their low temperature threshold, nearly all the oils that are used as EFA supplements are not suitable for use as cooking oils.

Side effects
Side effects with most EFA supplements are rare, because EFAs are nontoxic and are used by the body as energy when taken in excess. The exception is cod liver and fish oil supplements, which can cause vitamin A and D toxicity when taken in excess. Side effects of vitamin A and D toxicity include headaches, skin discoloration, fatigue, nausea, and gastrointestinal problems. Fish oil supplements that have vitamins A and D removed are available.

Interactions
To maximize the benefits of EFA supplements, several recommendations can be followed. EFA users should reduce the amount of fat, particularly saturated fat from animal products, in their diet. The American Heart Association recommends that a healthy diet contains 30% or less of its total calories from fat. For 2000 total calories per day, 600 calories or less should be from fat, including EFA supplements. Consumers should also completely eliminate hydrogenated and partially hydrogenated oils from their diets. This includes eliminating all processed foods that contain them, such as margarine and many packaged foods. Other foods that contain trans-fatty acids, such as deep fried foods, should also be eliminated. Recommended cooking oils are olive, safflower, canola, and sesame oils. EFA effectiveness may be increased by lowering the intake of sugar and alcohol in the diet. Nutrients that assist EFA uptake are the B-complex vitamins, vitamin C, zinc, and magnesium. As with any supplement, EFA effectiveness can be augmented with a nutritious, high fiber diet that emphasizes fresh and natural foods, and the intake of fish two times a week.

Key Terms
Atherosclerosis
Hardening of the arteries. 
Cholesterol
A steroid fat found in animal foods that is also produced in the body for several important functions. Excess cholesterol intake is linked to many diseases. 
Hydrogenated fat
An unsaturated fat, commonly vegetable oil, that is processed with high heat and hydrogen to make it solid at room temperature. Margarine is a common hydrogenated fat. 
Trans-fatty acid
A toxic type of fat created by hydrogenating oils and by deep frying foods.


----------



## JerseyPunk (Jun 22, 2003)

Very helpful to me.

Its funny because most people who don't know anything about nutrrition and are on "diets" (ones like weight watchers) think oil is one the worst things for you.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 22, 2003)

Good!   I thought all the posts I did on EFA's and oils was needed.  We suggest people taking their EFA's but we tend to forget, most people don't know what EFA's are or why we should take them.  So I'm glad you found this useful.


----------



## Quantum Might (Jun 25, 2003)

Try this one too: http://www.nat.uiuc.edu/mainnat.html


----------



## Caleb56 (Jul 24, 2003)

the point is to look good in the casket.      j/k


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## ashbash (Jul 25, 2003)

have you heard about that new oil called enova?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes I have.  My opionion is I can see how it would have its benefits but in the long run not worth the money.  There is not enough research on this oil and don't know 100% of its benefits

http://www.enovaoil.com


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2003)

Very interesting and useful info!!  THANK YOU for for taking the time to write this!!  I just started taking flax seed oil!  I take a teaspoon 3 times a day... is that good?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

It all depends on your current diet Sapphire.  I can bet the 3 tsp. your taking in a day is better than none and in most cases it is enough.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

Here is an excellent article from Elzi Volk on EFA's

EFA's Part I 

EFA's Part II


----------



## rkurashima (Aug 31, 2003)

I have never taken EFA supplements before. I also do not ever go on zero fat diets. Can I judge my need for EFA supplementation requirements by something measurable or do you just take it, not seeing any tangible benefits, and just know your body needs it? It's just hard for me to take a supplement unless I see measurable results from it. I saw all the ailments yuo could be subject to if your diet is too low in EFA's, but I suffer from none of them.


----------

